

Faster-Than-Light Neutrinos? Physics Luminaries Voice Doubts - zeratul
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=ftl-neutrinos

======
rbanffy
Allow me to quote Arthur C. Clarke.

"When a distinguished but elderly scientist states that something is possible,
he is almost certainly right. When he states that something is impossible, he
is very probably wrong."

There probably is a measurement error somewhere in the experiment that
accounts for the 60 nanoseconds. Whatever it is, it baffled some very clever
physicists for quite some time before they decided to share their data. If,
however, their measurements are correct, it will be very fun to watch.

------
sidcool
The luminaries should understand that precisely because CERN has been unable
to find a system error, they have put forth the discovery in front of the
world to scrutinize it. The luminaries, instead of voicing doubts, should be
analyzing results. CERN is not North Korea to claim they performed a nuclear
test and the US doubts the claims...

